# Eastern orchid exhibition in Dresden (Germany)



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Acanthephippium sylhetense





Arpophyllum giganteum





Barbosella cucullata





Bifrenaria harrisoniae





Bulbophyllum lindleyanum










Bulbophyllum longissimum





Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis










Calanthe striata





Cattleya (Hoffmannseggella) mirandae


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Cattleya (Laelia) esalqueana





Cattleya (Laelia) jongheana










Cattleya (Laelia) pfisteri





Cattleya amethystoglossa





Cattleya crispata (Laelia rupestris)





Cattleya intermedia var. semi-alba





Cattleya lueddemanniana





Cattleya walkeriana





Chysis bractescens










Chysis laevis










Cochlioda rosea


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Coryanthes bruchmuelleri










Cymbidium lowianum





Cypripedium fasciolatum





Cypripedium macranthos





Cypripedium reginae










Cypripedium tibeticum





Cyrtochilum (Oncidium) meirax





Dendrobium amethystoglossum





Dendrobium anosmum





Dendrobium bullenianum





Dendrobium capilipes





Dendrobium catenatum





Dendrobium eximium


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Dendrobium fimbriatum





Dendrobium fleckeri





Dendrobium harveyanum





Dendrobium macrophyllum





Dendrobium palpebrae





Dendrobium wardianum










Diuris orientis





Epidendrum capricornu





Epidendrum cnemidophorum





Epidendrum paniculatum





Epidendrum parkinsonianum





Epidendrum pseudepidendrum





Lycaste aromatica


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Lycaste Geyser Gold x Capricorn Vulcan





Lycaste Hamana Fire





Masdevallia caudata





Masdevallia lamprotyria





Masdevallia scobina





Maxillaria fletcheriana





Maxillaria luteoalba





Mexicoa ghisbregtiana





Microterangis hariotiana










Myrmecophila (Schomburgkia) tibicinis





Odontoglossum crispum





Odontoglossum gloriosum





Oeonia rosea





Oncidium cheirophorum


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Oncidium longipes










Ornithocephalus bicornis










Paphiopedilum 'bundtii'





Paphiopedilum appletonianum





Paphiopedilum argus





Paphiopedilum armeniacum





Paphiopedilum bellatulum





Paphiopedilum bullenianum var. celebesense





Paphiopedilum cerveranum





Paphiopedilum concolor x malipoense





Paphiopedilum fairrieanum





Paphiopedilum godefroyae


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Paphiopedilum hangianum





Paphiopedilum haynaldianum





Paphiopedilum helenae (alba)





Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum 'alba'





Paphiopedilum hookerae





Paphiopedilum Kolosand





Paphiopedilum leucochilum





Paphiopedilum lowii















Paphiopedilum malipoense





Paphiopedilum micranthum forma alboviride





Paphiopedilum micranthum





Paphiopedilum rothschildianum


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Paphiopedilum sangii





Paphiopedilum villosum 'alba'





Phagmipedium besseae





Phalaenopsis corningiana x speciosa





Phalaenopsis modesta





Phalaenopsis sumatrana (South Thailand)





Phalaenopsis sumatrana





Pleione Berapi 'Sandpiper'





Pleione formosana





Pleione forrestii





Pleione Kenya





Pleione Myojin





Pleurothallis marthae





Polystachya cultriformis





Polystachya paniculata


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2012)

Prostechea Black Comet





Prosthechea vitellina





Renanthera monachica





Robiquetia cerina





Sarcochilus Cherie x Fitzhart





Sarcochilus fitzgeraldii










Seidenfadenia mitrata





SLC Juwel Box





Sophronitis coccinea





Specklinia grobyi





Stelis emarginata





Trichoglottis smithii











That´s all folks.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2012)

That's a great show. Some memorable plants and things you don't see every day.


----------



## Stone (Apr 1, 2012)

VN. I'm tired.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice. Lots of variety. Did you get a photo of those besseae hybrids on the back right in the 3rd phhoto!? oke:


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the shwak load of pictures!


----------



## keithrs (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a good show!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Lots of variety. Did you get a photo of those besseae hybrids on the back right in the 3rd phhoto!? oke:



Sorry, that´s all I can do:


----------



## Dido (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice picts thanks for sharing, 
Mine will follow later.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, you took maaany pictures! They are all great, though, thanks a lot for sharing!
Dresden was great, again, and a huge show with, I think, 50+ show boots. I haven't even seen everything you photographed, but I only had a couple of hours time.

The Calanthe striata is a hybrid, the true striata is in the back of one of the Paph pictures of Franz Glanz Exhibit. The roth was his as well, and it took a Silver Medal home. Do you have a full pic of the Woessner Black Wings? That's the plant to the right of the roth. It was just magnificient and took home a gold Medal (FCC equivalent) from judging.

Again, thanks a lot for all the nice pics!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2012)

labskaus said:


> Do you have a full pic of the Woessner Black Wings?



No, sorry!

You know it was too dark there to make good pictures from bigger plants or a whole booth. The same problem as every year.


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 2, 2012)

Very Nice Pics!!!!  I love all the Cyps. & Calanthes!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> No, sorry!
> 
> You know it was too dark there to make good pictures from bigger plants or a whole booth. The same problem as every year.



According to a friend of mine, the same plant of Paph. Wössner Black Wings was shown at the Thun exhibition in Switzerland. I am not 100% whether this is true. However, during my short visit to the Thun exhibition, this is the only plant I took a picture of. Really called my attention, and had to use my mobile phone for that. Here it is:




Paph. Wössner Black Wings by kavanaru, on Flickr



Paph. Wössner Black Wings by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## TDT (Apr 2, 2012)

Wonderful to see! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## labskaus (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Ramon! By now, all five flowers were fully open and the plant was a stopper.

Gold Medals are not a common thing over here, I would think chances are about 1 in a thousand of every jugded plant.

Ricky, I was told the light was better than last year. That may have been true for the sales booth'. My impression too was that the exhibits were too dark in general, just lacking overhead lighting.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2012)

labskaus said:


> Thanks Ramon! By now, all five flowers were fully open and the plant was a stopper.



I had the plant in front of me, and indeed a show stopper! I was on a hurry as I had started with my discal hernia just before that, but had to stand and take a picture... it was really a magnificent plant!
would love to see it with all flowers open (and a better quality picture as mine)


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2012)

labskaus said:


> Ricky, I was told the light was better than last year. That may have been true for the sales booth'. My impression too was that the exhibits were too dark in general, just lacking overhead lighting.



The biggest problem was that they used colored light and color changing LEDs an the walls. Not good for the dealers that has their stalls there.
The only way to see the real color of the flowers was to use a flashlight and look at the small led screen on the camera: Oh, that´s the way it looks!


----------



## wojtek (Apr 2, 2012)

Photos from my friends:

http://orchidarium.pl/forum/read_thr.php?f=0&r=33217


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 2, 2012)

hey Ricky, 
good job,
really nice pictures :clap:


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2012)

wojtek said:


> Photos from my friends:



Wow, your friend made great pictures. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

wojtek said:


> Photos from my friends:


Wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone said:


> VN. I'm tired.



I second that!


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2012)

here some of mine pics hope I have not to much double ones selected, tryed to post diferent ones from the ones before.


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2012)

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/74724457.jpg/]




[/URL]





































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Dido said:


>




nice pics,
job well done,

have never see a *Cypripedium rebunense* like that before


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2012)

Its a beauty or, :evil:
Had a long steem, and said I want to come with you home, but the vendor didnt want to sell it....


----------



## Marc (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice pictures the both of you. Thanks for taking time to post them here!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 3, 2012)

great! great! great photos!!!
thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Great displays! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)

Dido said:


>



beautiful Changnienia amoena, many thanks.


----------



## Stone (Apr 8, 2012)

WOW, some reall nice stuff!


----------



## Hien (Apr 8, 2012)

wow so many pictures, thanks guys


----------



## GuRu (Apr 9, 2012)

This year was the first one out of the last 6 or 7 years I didn't visit the show personally. Fortunately I'm a virtual visitor via Slippertalk.com - thanks guys for sharing your photos.


----------

